# Des traits noirs sur mon ipod classic



## milandvb (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Récemment mon ipod classic 80 go a commencé a me faire des barres noires tré fine sur le coté droit de l'ecran qeu j'ai remarqué qui se sont agrandies au fur et a mesure telement l'un deux fait maintenant la moitié de l'écran!! 
Jsais pas quoi faire aidez moi s'il vous plait


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, 

il n'y a pas vraiment de mystère, l'écran est tout simplement endommagé.
L'avez-vous fait tomber (choc) ?
Si vous avez pris un AppleCare, vous pouvez toujours contacté Apple pour voir s'il y a possibilité de réparation mais attention à la facture. La Pomme facture sévère les réparations ... 
Si vous l'avez acheté à la fnac ou autres, voyez avec le magasin pour voir si c'est couvert par la garantie.
Si vous êtes bricoleur, vous pouvez faire les réparations vous-même en achetant l'écran LCD sur internet.
Suivez ce *TUTO* pas à pas pour la réparation.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

